# Tool Restorations >  Atlas TH54 running and problems

## theeddies



----------

Corm (Dec 3, 2021),

Sleykin (Dec 5, 2021)

----------


## rpm467

I have a similar Atlas Craftsman 10" with the same Timken bearings - it will take your big four-jaw with no trouble...l

----------


## theeddies

> I have a similar Atlas Craftsman 10" with the same Timken bearings - it will take your big four-jaw with no trouble...l



Thanks, I was pretty sure but wanted to get some opinions. I appreciate it.

----------

